# Giant Centipede Eating A Bat



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool video..
Check it out

Giant Centipede Eating A Bat


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damnit-I hate my work comp


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool vid!! Those Giant Centipedes are nasty!! Isn't there another vid with one eating a mouse?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yikes... nasty venom on that little guy


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice vid.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats crazy, and thats one ugly bug


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

psychofish said:


> Yikes... nasty venom on that little guy


Little? That thing s freakin' HUGE! HAHAHA!

Sweet vid!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Gotta love the Scolopendra....long ago in a P-fury far away we had some mebers with several species of giant scolopendra....

How many of you know keep any of the centipedes?


----------

